# North Carolina, food storage for sale



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This is not me, and I have no idea if this is still available, but I just found this information on a group I belong to. Someone on here might be interested in this. The ad has photos that you can see as well.

[email protected] 

Due to unforeseen circumstances, I am forced to sell my long term food storage supply. This is a quality supply of preps, from good companies and grain mills. Certain to keep your family fed nicely when the time comes. It was labor of love, putting this thing together, and it pains me to sell if off....but I must.

The collection consists over 50 5 gallon buckets full of various wheats, beans, rice, corns, potatoes, and other dry goods. The vast majority of these were bucketed by myself, using mylar bags and o2 absorbers. Their lids have all have rubber gaskets, and have remained sealed. I did this with the intention of them lasting decades. For most of the heavier items such as the wheat, beans, corn and rice, a 5 gallon bucket holds 50 lbs of weight.

Then there are over 50 boxes of freezed dried & dehydrated entrees, meats, fruits and vegetables. These are all quality items from Mountain House and Honeyville Grains. Each box contain 6 #10 cans full of food. When needed, you simply add the food to water and reconstitute. Easy enough for children to use by themselves, if and when its required. There are also boxes of dried eggs, butter powder, and milk powder. I also have a few other various items, such as salt and pasta that would be included. Im sure there's more I'm missing, and its likely there's more than 50 buckets and 50 boxes.

New this would run you well over $10K. I worked hard to build it up and it kills me to have to part with it. But I HAVE TO SELL. My family has been torn apart and I need to move to be closer to my children. Please be respectful with your offers. I need to sell, but will send it off to auction before letting it go for nothing. I can help load it up on my end, but expect to make several trips and bring help.

I also have other prepper type items that might be for sale as well.

$7500obo

336-813-5692

thanks


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I would not touch it. If you cant open and verify...well there is just to many scammers out there. just my thoughts on it.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I think this is sad, if true.


----------

